# ONR - Yep another convert!



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Used this for the first time today. Very very impressed. I live in a first floor flat, so to use a hose and the normal two bucket method I need to throw a short length of hose out of the bathroom window, take downstairs a hose reel, two buckets, wash mitt, drying towels, wheel cleaner in a pump spray bottle, a large and a small wheel brush. Then move the car from where it's normally parked as I can't get a hose all the way out there, wash the car and then haul all of that back upstairs. With the ONR I just need to take down a bucket of water/ONR solution with a mitt in it and a couple of drying towels.

*I turned my car from this:*


















*(half way through I took this pic)*









*To this in twenty minues with just eight litres of water:thumb:*


















So all in all, very impressed. I think I will now be washing the car once a week or more using ONR and then a two bucket method once a month or so.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

cracking result!:thumb: Good stuff isn't it.

Did you have a rinse bucket, or just the one with ONR in?

I know you don't have to use a rinse bucket, I know a lot (inc myself) use one though. I find if I don't keep rinsing the sponge in plain water bucket, that the water you're drying with the towel looks dirty.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip its great stuff,If its not too bad tommorow I am planing to ONR wash my car.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

The Sheriff said:


> Did you have a rinse bucket, or just the one with ONR in?
> 
> I know you don't have to use a rinse bucket, I know a lot (inc myself) use one though. I find if I don't keep rinsing the sponge in plain water bucket, that the water you're drying with the towel looks dirty.


I just used one bucket. Yes it was black by the time I finished, but I trusted in the ONR to keep the dirt away from the paint. I deliberately used a white drying towel to see how much dirt was still on the paint and it was no dirtier once I had finished than I would expect it to be using a normal wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A 2BM works better with ONR,not that its unsafe to just use 1 bucket because ONR will make the dirt sink to the bottom of the bucket I just like to use 2BM.
Some Optimum QD and Optimum car wax you give some pretty superb looks for not much effort:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> A 2BM works better with ONR,not that its unsafe to just use 1 bucket because ONR will make the dirt sink to the bottom of the bucket I just like to use 2BM.
> Some Optimum QD and Optimum car wax you give some pretty superb looks for not much effort:thumb:


I can understand your preference for two buckets but with ONR I personally can't see the need. Also using one bucket saves a trip up and down the stairs:thumb:

I applied Opti-Seal after cleaning the car, the last picture is after I'd applied the Opti-Seal.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I'm an ONR user myself and I use the a single bucket too... It seems that ONR has the uncanny ability to pull the dirt down to the bottom of the bucket. As long as you don't dig up the bottom of the bucket the dirt will happily stay there... All we gotta do now is to get a grit guard!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought some just before all this bloody snow fell can't wait to use it.

By the sound of it 2 buckets and im going to use a noddle wash mitt.

I will update with how i get on i may be able to get out tomorrow


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd be interested to know how ONR handles the salt etc that the current conditions bring. I'd also be interested to see how it handles wheels.

It would be good to be able to clean the car and not have to have loads of water on the drive freezing.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Does the car need to be completely dry before using onr, this is a foto this morning after the frost had melted and i wanted to use onr








could i have just pat dried then use onr?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

honestly im still unsure/not confident enough to use it on a heavily soiled car with road salt etc...... would still use it as a pre wash or use a dedicated pre wash pressure wash it of (garage) then use ONR?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

have you got any protection on your car?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

SootyNicko said:


> I'd be interested to know how ONR handles the salt etc that the current conditions bring. I'd also be interested to see how it handles wheels.
> 
> It would be good to be able to clean the car and not have to have loads of water on the drive freezing.


That's mainly the reason I tried the ONR. I park on a communal carpark so can't be leaving an ice rink outside. As said, my car had not been washed for four weeks and 1400 miles and the back was covered in salt. The ONR didn't seem troubled by it at all. The wheels cleaned up nicely too.



Eric the Red said:


> Does the car need to be completely dry before using onr, this is a foto this morning after the frost had melted and i wanted to use onr


I would not do anything to dry the car, just clean with ONR as normal. The water that is already on the car will just end up in the wash bucket and drying towels:thumb:



alan hanson said:


> honestly im still unsure/not confident enough to use it on a heavily soiled car with road salt etc...... would still use it as a pre wash or use a dedicated pre wash pressure wash it of (garage) then use ONR?


It depends on what you mean by heavily soiled. If you have clods of mud on the sills and a thick coating of splashed on mud I would jetwash the car off first, but I can't recall my car being dirty enough to need more than just ONR. It was filthy today!



alan hanson said:


> have you got any protection on your car?


It was waxed with Dodo SN about a month ago. I used Opti-Seal after cleaning the car today. Just for interests sake I applied the Opti-Seal to only one half of the rear number plate to see if the sealed half stays cleaner longer.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

If your talking abt my car alan and not jems then yes, i applied BH hydra wax abt 3mths ago and it has also has a coat of optiseal, the car isnt heavily soiled apart from the wheels, i was going to ask the guys at carwash just to wash it but not dry it and when i got home was to use the onr and apply C2.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

jem said:


> It depends on what you mean by heavily soiled. If you have clods of mud on the sills and a thick coating of splashed on mud I would jetwash the car off first, but I can't recall my car being dirty enough to need more than just ONR. It was filthy today!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just mean a week 1-2 weeks worth of daily driving 30 miles a day rain, snow salt etc... no clumps of mud, lol
> ...


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ONR and Salt - or indeed, Salt with anything, is always going to be risky. 
Although ONR is billed as "less water" cleaning system, it's not a good idea to
try and beat the laws of physics by using too little. Also, there's apparently a 
new kid on the block in the form of molasses, designed to make the salt stick. 
I'm guessing that if it helps make it stick to the road, it'll stick even better to 
paint!

What seems to be missing in this thread is any mention of a pre-spray of ONR,
regardless of how many buckets you use. With these winter road additives, 
it's more or less essential that you pre-spray the surface with ONR diluted at 
around 32 to 1. There's also a need to give the product time to work by 
*letting it dwell a while*. A good way to test if it's ready is to give it a 
2nd spraying - if the dirt moves, it's ready. Even then, try to squeeze out 
some more washing liquid onto the surface before you make direct contact
with the mitt.

This last action will ensure that there's been sufficient water to dilute the salt
to the point where its abrasiveness is nulled. If there's very heavy deposits,
it's quite possible that you'll need a 2nd spraying of ONR, before you bring the
mitt out of the bucket. Even with all this care and patience, the washing 
process will still be quicker than getting out all the gubbins, and putting it all
away again.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Eric the Red said:


> Does the car need to be completely dry before using onr, this is a foto this morning after the frost had melted and i wanted to use onr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mate just spray on ONR mixed at QD strength 20ml per 1 liter of water on to the panel as a pre wash and then take your wash media dunk it in your bucket of ONR,take it out and lent most of the ONR run back into the bucket so the wash media is almost dry and very carefully wash the panel with very little pressure.
I normally do one pass with my Zymol sponge,flip it to do another and then rinse it in clean bucket and then repeat.
Pat dry with your drying towel as you go,a quick QD and your done:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think it will be all that different to normal washing to be honest. With a hose I would normally rinse the car off before washing so and lose dirt would be removed and the remaining dirt would be wet before the wash mitt touches the paint, but I don't think that makes all that much difference really. And you can pre-spray the panel with ONR solution if you feel the need, so the end result would be the same. 

The main difference I can see with the ONR is the polymers totally remove the dirt from the paint ready for drying. Normal car shampoo doesn't seem to do this so effectively until you rinse it off.

Contrary to what you'd think, I found using the ONR felt very caring for the paint. It does feel very well lubricated and you can take your time to work round the car. I find with a normal two bucket method it's a bit of a rush to get round the car before the soapy panels you started on are drying and then the same when drying the car after rinsing, especially in the summer months. With ONR you could do half the car, stop for lunch if you need to and then carry on later.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

would it be ok to use my swissvax waschpudel as i dont have a sponge


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

jem said:


> I don't think it will be all that different to normal washing to be honest. With a hose I would normally rinse the car off before washing so and lose dirt would be removed and the remaining dirt would be wet before the wash mitt touches the paint,


However, the OP had no hose... and that's the point, ONR gives you that freedom!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> However, the OP had no hose... and that's the point, ONR gives you that freedom!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


By saying 'with a hose' I was referring to the normal two bucket method.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

jem said:


> By saying 'with a hose' I was referring to the normal two bucket method.


You speak of this as if the "normal 2bm" is the _only_ method. The world has
moved on - while the 2bm has its merits, in winter, it has to be a total pain, 
not least the removal of water to avoid a skating rink afterward.

I'm not trying to be controversial here. As a detailer we all want to clean and
protect our vehicles, but that does not mean that we have to slavishly follow
a set of "rules" - by no means do we have to become slaves or martyrs to the
cause. It all comes down to practicality - making the objective as achieveable
as we can. I'd contend that the 2bm is getting closer to redundancy by the
day. I breathe a sigh of relief that ONR is just one product taking us there!

If you are using ONR and 2bm, along with a hose - the only question that 
arises is: why?

ONR is a technology designed for places in the world where water shortages
are serious! As many here testify, me included, it works. In the UK, we don't
take water waste anywhere near seriously enough. Oh, and it was Scotland
which suffered the most during the drought of 1976!

All I'm saying is that ONR meets a need - especially where getting out a hose
and carrying several buckets of water or wash mixes is not practical.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> You speak of this as if the "normal 2bm" is the _only_ method.


Of course it's not the only way, but it is clearly the most common method used on here, just have a look in the showroom theads.



Lowiepete said:


> If you are using ONR and 2bm, along with a hose - the only question that
> arises is: why?


I've never said I was using ONR with two buckets and a hose, why would I, I've got Dodo Supernatural for that.

I'm not sure what point you're trying to make


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

jem said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make


I thought that it was pretty clear... Using ONR with 2bm and a hose in winter,
which your post _seems_ to indicate, is just, erm, old-fashioned 

The 2bm may be a mantra - but to many people, like the OP, it's simply not 
easily achievable. That's not to say that he can't achieve something very 
worthy of the showroom - from what I've seen, quite the opposite!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> I thought that it was pretty clear... Using ONR with 2bm and a hose in winter,
> which your post _seems_ to indicate, is just, erm, old-fashioned
> 
> The 2bm may be a mantra - but to many people, like the OP, it's simply not
> ...


I'm not sure if you've noticed but I am the OP in this thread. And as said I can't see the pooint in using ONR with two buckets, I'm not sure what makes you think I am. I used it for the first time yesterday, as advised on the bottle and in the sticky thread in this section and was very impressed with it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

jem said:


> I'm not sure if you've noticed but I am the OP in this thread.


Sorry, a bit of a senior moment there, but you did say...


jem said:


> I don't think it will be all that different to normal washing to be honest. With a hose I would normally rinse the car off before washing so and lose dirt would be removed and the remaining dirt would be wet before the wash mitt touches the paint, but I don't think that makes all that much difference really.


I'd contend that obviating the hose in favour of a spray-gun with ONR is vastly
different, and very much easier too! Also, the way that ONR gets under the 
dirt to loosen it is way beyond just "rinsing with a hose". Plain water is not 
going to offer any protection from marring like the ONR will. Perhaps another 
reason for consigning the 2bm to history? :devil:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Sorry, a bit of a senior moment there, but you did say...
> 
> I'd contend that obviating the hose in favour of a spray-gun with ONR is vastly
> different, and very much easier too! Also, the way that ONR gets under the
> ...


Ok I'll edit what I said BBC News style:



Jem said:


> I don't think it will be all that different to normal washing to be honest. With a hose *[and two bucket method with normal car shampoo]* I would normally rinse the car off before washing so and lose dirt would be removed and the remaining dirt would be wet before the wash mitt touches the paint, but I don't think that makes all that much difference really.


As I've said, agreeing with you three times now, I don't see to point of washing a car with ONR using a hose or using two bucket with ONR, after all that's the whole point, it's being called 'No-Rinse' after all.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I love your car, the colour and shine is amazing.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

jamie_s said:


> I love your car, the colour and shine is amazing.


Thank you.

I applied a second layer of Opti-Seal today and took these. I love the reflection in the end plate of the spoiler


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a quick question, mainly for Steve, regarding the use of a sponge. When I used ONR on Saturday I used a microfibre covered sponge I bought from Cleanyourcar.co.uk and it was black by the time I had finished. I can understand the polymers are binding the dirt into the microfibres so I'm going to start using a sponge from now on. I've heard a grout sponge being mentioned, but today I've acquired a still in the packet Kent Jumbo Car Sponge like this http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Jumbo_Car_Sponge.html Would this be ok to use with ONR?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Jem,



jem said:


> When I used ONR on Saturday I used a microfibre covered sponge I bought from Cleanyourcar.co.uk and it was black by the time I had finished.


I don't find that surprising. Probably the only MF product I'd use would be a
noodle mit, but even this needs careful and fairly thorough rinsing in this 
weather.


jem said:


> I've heard a grout sponge being mentioned, but today I've acquired a still in the packet Kent Jumbo Car Sponge like this http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Jumbo_Car_Sponge.html Would this be ok to use with ONR?


It's very difficult to tell from a photo. If it's a fairly hard cellulose one, then
probably not. Grouting sponges seem to have a different more open cellular 
structure, much closer to the natural sponge construction. Compared to 
cellulose sponges, they give more room for dirt to be assimilated and much 
easier rinsing to release it.

If you load this sponge with warm water and it doesn't fairly distort in shape
when you try and balance it across the top of your hand (along index finger)
then it may just be too unforgiving. They do make several claims to softness,
so give it a gentle run-in.

Regards,
Steve

PS. I love the look that Opti-Seal gives to your car's colour. How pleasing
it must be in this weather to be able to apply a sealant like that! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

For what it's worth I may as well nip to B&Q and get a grout sponge.

I'm very impressed with the Opti-Seal, it's so quick and easy to apply. It could have done with being a little warmer when I put it on (one coat on Saturday and a second on Sunday) and it was about 4 degrees. But the finish it's left is a very Sharp glass like look, quite different to a wax but very pleasing. It's amazing how such a microscopic layer can look so different.


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

i've heard a lot f talk about grout sponges, are they as good as a zymol sponge?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Used it for the first time myself today..very impressed

Liked the way it 'dispurses' on the panel once contact is made with the sponge.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have always thought of ONR as hype - the sort of stuff some people buy on a shopping channel but looking at this and other evidence I can't help but think this is really good stuff ...just got to get the confidence now to use it myself ha ha..


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

INWARD123 said:


> I have always thought of ONR as hype - the sort of stuff some people buy on a shopping channel but looking at this and other evidence I can't help but think this is really good stuff ...just got to get the confidence now to use it myself ha ha..


In a word it's brilliant. Take the plunge, you really will not regret it!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I see many use zymol sponge and grouting sponge.

Any particular reason why you would pick one over the other to use with ONR


----------



## XFR (Dec 24, 2010)

Car looks fantastic - am buying some ONR now! Just a quick question - was ONR all you needed to do before applying the Opti-Seal - as I've not yet tried either.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes that's all I did, wash with ONR and then straight on with Opti-Seal.


----------



## XFR (Dec 24, 2010)

What is there not to like! I'll add Opti - seal to my growing order. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## flarkitdw (Sep 20, 2010)

Apologies for the thread-resurrection, but I'd like to add a point regarding the 2BM and ONR. As awesome as ONR is, I prefer to use 3 MF cloths so that I don't rinse and reuse any whilst washing. Somehow I feel a little safer that way. I tried using the 2BM method at first, but soon figured out that I worked faster and felt more confident using different cloths


----------

